# Problem with Sony XPeria Z Ultra



## angeljoanes (Jun 9, 2009)

Guys, I'm using Sony XPeria Z Ultra v.c6802. I bought it October last year. So yesterday I brought the phone to my authorized service center with the problem with the loose charger plug, Wi-Fi that sometimes turned on by itself and the touchscreen sometimes glitches (running itself without I even touched it)... So I think the service center solved the software problem by updating it to the latest android 4.3 Jellybean... At first I thought there would be no problem until I take the phone back home...

First thing I would do is to re-install all my previous apps from playstore...(Btw I relied on my mobile data from operator since I dn't have WiFi connection at home) So I found out that the playstore couldn't connect the internet... It keep showing no connection error (Although my browser and my whatsapp functioning normally). So I open the google and searching for answer... Here's what I do:
1. I clear the cache and data from the google playstore and also the playstore service and it didn't solve the problem.
2. I delete my google account, and again delete cache and data and then re-add my google account and it also didn't solve the problem
3. I check the time and date setting and make sure that it set automatically
4. Last thing... The ultimate weapon... factory reset...

Well after factory reset, It seem the playstore start function normally but when I want to download apps, it couldn't download with the error 403 showing.... Again I repeat the above step but I didn't do the reset factory. Instead I update my google play service and also the playstore (I do it manually by downloding the apk from my computer)...

So after I update it, the problem seem won't go away... Now whenever I want to download, it showing the word downloadng but there's no download bar... After about half hour waiting, it then again show error downloading 403 and the above steps didn't solve the problem at all...

So right now this phone is funny... I could chat perfectly using whatsapp and Line... My browser seems to worked normally although there's some lag sometimes. My path account also functioning normally. My Clash of Clans (Which relied on internet connection) worked superbly. But I couldn't download or update anything from playstore and also my Pokopang game couldn't connect at all (I found it strange since other games that required internet all worked perfectly so I thought i have something to do with the playstore) 

Oh btw the problem seems to exist whenever I use mobile data since there's no WiFi connection on my area. I've tried using WiFi yesterday and the problem seems gone... But again, I relied on my mobile data connection

thank's in advance...


----------

